# Scrotal Ablation?



## Tank040415 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey all! I wasn't sure where to put this, but he is practically a senior so I figured I would start here. My guy is 6-1/2 years old and has been leaking a bit of blood from his penis once in a blue moon over the past few years. Took him to the vet after the third time (second time only happened a few months prior) and they believe his prostate is enlarged and suggest neutering. I don't have a problem doing this (outside of my anxiety!) but they also added a line for a scrotal ablation. The vet mentioned it was purely cosmetic so I was leaning against it as it's almost an extra $300, but I've searched this forum and the Google machine and read some pretty horrifying stories of the leftover scrotum filling with fluid/blood and needing the ablation anyways! Has anyone had their older dog neutered? How was your experience? Tank is my first dog, first neuter - not sure what to expect! Were you offered/did you do a scrotal ablation at the time of the neuter?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

My last GSD was neutered at 6 years old without ablation. He did have some fluid buildup of which my vet told me to simply massage them several times a day. My husband was VERY jealous and there were no complications after.


----------



## Tank040415 (Jun 6, 2015)

Saphire said:


> My last GSD was neutered at 6 years old without ablation. He did have some fluid buildup of which my vet told me to simply massage them several times a day. My husband was VERY jealous and there were no complications after.


Thank you for sharing! Poor husband


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Saphire said:


> My last GSD was neutered at 6 years old without ablation. He did have some fluid buildup of which my vet told me to simply massage them several times a day. My husband was VERY jealous and there were no complications after.


Not THIS again.. 🙄🙄😂🤣😂


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans was 4.
No problems.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Tank, I probably was one of the ones with a horror story. I had my male neutered for the same reason as you are getting your neutered - prostate infection. He was 5 years old when I had it done.

After he came home from the surgery, his scrotum swelled up to the size of a grapefruit, and he was VERY uncomfortable. Of course, this was after hours, and the only vet available was the emergency vet, but a friend who'd worked as a vet assistant told me to give him a human NSAID - think it was Tylenol. That did seem to help.

If I had to have it done again, I'd go with the ablation procedure.


----------



## Tank040415 (Jun 6, 2015)

Sunsilver said:


> Tank, I probably was one of the ones with a horror story. I had my male neutered for the same reason as you are getting your neutered - prostate infection. He was 5 years old when I had it done.
> 
> After he came home from the surgery, his scrotum swelled up to the size of a grapefruit, and he was VERY uncomfortable. Of course, this was after hours, and the only vet available was the emergency vet, but a friend who'd worked as a vet assistant told me to give him a human NSAID - think it was Tylenol. That did seem to help.
> 
> If I had to have it done again, I'd go with the ablation procedure.


I'm sorry yours had to go through that  Did yours wind up having to have the ablation done anyways?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

No, the swelling went down pretty quickly.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I don’t know. After excessive blood in the urine and bloody clots leaking out constantly, we chose neutering. No side effects, the bleeding stopped. No one mentioned ablation so it may have been done but I’m not aware of it.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

LuvShepherds said:


> I don’t know. After excessive blood in the urine and bloody clots leaking out constantly, we chose neutering. No side effects, the bleeding stopped. No one mentioned ablation so it may have been done but I’m not aware of it.


Did he have hmmmm empty sacks hanging down after or was there no sagging skin at all?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

*Scrotal Ablation?*

Here's one thread I I'd skipped ....


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Sure seems strange that the Ablation is an extra $300. They are already there doing surgery, what's an extra cut and stitches.


----------



## Tank040415 (Jun 6, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I don’t know. After excessive blood in the urine and bloody clots leaking out constantly, we chose neutering. No side effects, the bleeding stopped. No one mentioned ablation so it may have been done but I’m not aware of it.


How old was your guy?


----------



## Tank040415 (Jun 6, 2015)

Honey Maid said:


> Sure seems strange that the Ablation is an extra $300. They are already there doing surgery, what's an extra cut and stitches.


I believe it has to do with the extra anesthesia and labor/time.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Tank040415 said:


> How old was your guy?


Not a senior.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Saphire said:


> Did he have hmmmm empty sacks hanging down after or was there no sagging skin at all?


It’s still there. She said she left it in place. Is that what we are talking about?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

LuvShepherds said:


> It’s still there. She said she left it in place. Is that what we are talking about?


Yep so they did not do ablation.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Saphire said:


> Yep so they did not do ablation.


Thank you.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I looked up SA. So it's basically cutting away the scrotum? Is that for modesty reasons it something else?


----------



## Tank040415 (Jun 6, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> I looked up SA. So it's basically cutting away the scrotum? Is that for modesty reasons it something else?


My vet mentioned it's purely cosmetic, but at his age and size (90lbs.. not overly big or small) his scrotum is pretty large. We're not worried about what it looks like - he's got enough hair down there it'll cover, but it seems like it has more of a chance to fill with fluid/blood afterwards because of the size of the void that will be there.


----------

